# Need Identification of Hardware



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, All,
I ran across these odd items while going through a recently acquired collection of old-school hardware. I thought I knew me hardware pretty well, but these have me scratching my head. I think they are some sort of wood connector spike, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I've seen them on the bottom of sofa legs


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chair leg or table leg buttons for the ends of the legs (bottom ends for the floor).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a guess, but they look like furniture glides of some sort to me.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

That makes total sense. Furniture glides they are. I've never encountered this type before. 
Thank you all for the quick responses!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Those look like ole fashioned floor scratchers to me.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Polish throwing stars.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You're probably right that they are leg buttons. There is a similar piece of hardware that is used as faux through tenons. More recently I have seen them used as faux pillowed pegs to replicate Greene and Greene style furniture, but I've never used them. I prefer the real deal.


----------

